# heroischer und normaler drop getrennt auflisten



## Evildawg (21. Februar 2007)

hi,

weis nicht ob das schonmal angesprochen wurde, suche hat nix ergeben.

ist es möglich den drop getrennt auf zu listen, in heroisch und normal? der loottable beringt mir ziemlich wenig da ich nicht 100% weis in welcher stufe das aufgelistete item dropped. ist zwar bei manchen sachen offensichtl wie z.B. lvl70 drops im bollwerk, aber bei höheren instanzen ist das nicht mehr so einfach. ich weis halt nicht wie das mit der technischen umsetzung ist. 

evilmane


----------



## Torrog (22. Februar 2007)

/signed !!!


----------

